# Names for a white male puppy



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Sterling


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Buck said:


> I am getting my second spoodle on Friday. A white male puppy. I am so excited and Friday seems so far away. Does anyone have suggestions for a name?


What are his dam and sire's names? His registered name might shape his call name

example: CH Wink's Love Me for the Money = Cash


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Whisperwind Harlequin Masque...Harley is the sire
Whisperwind Valley Personality.....Lily

I kinda like both names.. Cash and Sterling...


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Here are some names I thought about

Eli
Casper
Casey
Ike
Baker


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

You can take what I was going to do and use Jazz in the registered name and called him Jasper.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey good idea..really like that 
Thanks!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Sure no problem. It's a really great combination.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Many trainers suggest avoiding "S" sound in dog names - just a thought :rolffleyes: BUT, you already have a Sassy LOL and she is somehow "alive" LOL and not traumatized ha ha. 

Best of luck with your new boy : ))) !!!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Buck said:


> Here are some names I thought about
> 
> Eli
> Casper
> ...


Eli and Casper are nice.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I personally have always thought "Romeo" would be a good name for a white standard poodle, but that's just me.  
I like Eli too. Or Charlie, or maybe Tybalt (haha, I like Romeo & Juliet names...).


----------



## dt7624 (Apr 2, 2009)

Why do trainer's suggest to avoid the 's' sound? 
I had Max picked out if I got a male but that's pretty ordinary.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

I had about 4 names picked out for my first spoodle. It wasn't until I saw him that I knew what fit..
Me and Cooper will be leaving on Thursday, driving about 10 hours and picking him up on Friday. I am so excited...
What a wonderful husband I have to support me by allowing me to have another! If he only knew that I don't plan on stopping at 2. Lol


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Because of the commands like sit and stay... Can be confusing to dog if you have the sss sound for name. But then again we are talking about one of the smartest breeds there is. Cooper understands sentences...


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats!! I am So jealous! 

I am not one that waits for the puppy to choose the name. I like to pick out a name first. Im just not creative, and end up calling all puppies "squirt".  I am a dork and have a "name log". I have this running list of names i like for future dogs (and already have my next poodles name picked out:rolffleyes. Here are some good ones i think.


Brice
Duncan
Devon
Trystan
Elliot
Preston


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I like the name Gavin


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Just dont name him something like Sparky, Spike, Charlie, or something else commonly used.

Go for a walk down town and everyones dog is named that ._. You will have a dog that thinks everyone is calling him over lol.

Spencer
Carth
Kaiden
Nirvana
Doc
Sedah
Kory
Chevvy
Gage
Kade
Noah
Eli
Detour
Dusty
Sparkdog
Zista 
Sage
Ivory


I just put down what ever jumped in my head lol


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

My absolute favourite for a male standard poodle is:

Maestro!

And that would be easy to incorporate into his registered name

"Whisperwind 's Master of......" etc.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*"S"* is also avoided because it has a "hissing" sound and can be intimidating to a shy dog


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> *"S"* is also avoided because it has a "hissing" sound and can be intimidating to a shy dog


Things I never knew!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck with your new baby. I like Polar and Suds. I knew a whiter in the 70's, Bibelot's Clean as a Whistle. He sired one of the litters my Mom had. He was lovely and the name suited him to a "T"! Have fun on you exciting adventure with you little one.


----------



## Teresa (Aug 20, 2009)

I love Polar, too!


That and Lamb-Chop. For Obsvious reasons.

When I was a Vet Assistant, oh so many years ago, there was a Bichon Frise client named Lamb-Chop and I just crushed all over him with lovens. That name alone made him special, plus that temperment!


----------

